

Ask HN: Pitch Practice on Skype? - keeptrying

Would any founders on HN like to schedule a weekly pitch practice on Skype?<p>I really need to practice and perfect my pitch and I think skype sessions would really help as its convenient and helps one improve ones pitch through practice and feedback.<p>Let me know if you a founder and is interested in practicing your pitch over skype.
======
shahed
I would also like to schedule a weekly pitch practice on Skype with an
experienced founder.

Please let me know if we can work something out.

Thank you, Shahed

